# Woburn Post Office named after Officer John Maguire today



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

I just got home from the Woburn High School about an hour ago. The Woburn Post Office on Washington St. was just dedicated in the name of Woburn Police Officer John Maguire who died in the line of duty on 12/26/2010. Officer Maguire was shot and killed across the street from the post office in front of Kohls Department Store.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

I will never forget that night, RIP.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice Tribute


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2012)

Good to go. RIP Officer Maguire.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)




----------

